# FREE STUFF!!! - Cool D'addario promotion



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

Thought I'd let you know about a cool promotion D'addario is currently running online. I found out about it on another forum and thought people here might like to know about it. Here's the deal. Go to the following weblink:

Ride The D'Train!

Enter the codes from your D'addario string packages and you can win free goodies. I entered all my D'addario string package codes and ended up winning a few packs of strings and a tuner/metronome. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks.

I had 5 packs, won some acoustic strings (don't have a acoustic guitar) and a neck rest, which I have stands instead. 

Still fun, thanks for the tip.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Seems I never win anything. I always wind up my old strings and put them back in the package in case I need a spare. I entered at least a dozen codes to no avail before I got bored and gave up. Sigh. And that my friends is why I never gamble.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

I was all excited to see this thinking that all those packs I've been saving up the players point for would be valid only to find out the number is on the inside packaging that was thrown away, although I did find 2 to enter that didn't end up in the trash and won a set of acoustic strings.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Glad to hear some people are winning some stuff. I was also really surprised how quickly D'Addario delivered. I think I got my goodies within 3-4 days of entering the codes.


----------



## cheesehead (Mar 9, 2012)

Hey thanks for the heads up. I won me a chordmaster/tuner/metronome. I am stoked cause I was gonna go buy a metronome.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff B. said:


> I was all excited to see this thinking that all those packs I've been saving up the players point for would be valid only to find out the number is on the inside packaging that was thrown away, although I did find 2 to enter that didn't end up in the trash and won a set of acoustic strings.


lol yeah- got me too.
i have maybe 40 empty packs, always toss the inside wrapper.

from the codes in my unused string packs i won a pack of strings and a free jammit song.
the brand new baritone electric, ukelele and classical string sets i have dont come with the plastic wrapper.

anyway, i dont know what a "jammit" song is- but i have the code for it.
if anyone wants it, pm me and ill give it to the first reply.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i won a starter pack and i entered 10 codes.

thanks OP


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the tip man! I had 6 packs kicking around here - 4 of which still had the plastic bag with the code on it and I won twice! Got the starter pack (tuner, winder, strings, stand) and some EXP strings.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow! They said 6-8 weeks to receive my prize but I got it today. I'm going to enter again with the two packs of strings I just received in my prize. Great contest. Thanks D'Addario.


----------



## Jeff B. (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine came today. In addition to the strings I won they also threw in a couple of stickers and a leather pickholder. The pickholder was made in Canada which is a nice touch.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Jeff B. said:


> Mine came today. In addition to the strings I won they also threw in a couple of stickers and a leather pickholder. The pickholder was made in Canada which is a nice touch.


this keeps getting better.
i also got the stickers and pick holder for my keychain with my free set of strings yesterday.
the leather pickholder i got at central music in 96 (along with a new strat)
finally disintegrated just last week- been on my keychain for 16 years.

and then i entered the code on the inside of my free set of strings-
and won a tuner.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Didn't win.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I rarely use D'Addarios, except on my bass--as they seem to be the only short scale strings around--have to got take a look.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

Eight packages....got one set of strings.:banana:


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Are they serious about the one entry per day?
-Mikey


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

cool - I just won a guitar rest  thanks for posting this


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

I wondered whether they were serious about the one entry per day thing, but I entered all my string codes the same day. I still got all the goodies despite entering all my codes on the same day.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I also wonder if it matters which 'station' you pick...
-Mikey


----------



## The Kicker Of Elves (Jul 20, 2006)

I entered 13 codes in the same day, won the CTM, guitar rest and some acoustic strings. Didn't even see a one-entry-per-day notice. Oops.


----------



## shiva (Jul 9, 2008)

Won last Saturday, got my stuff Friday. That pickholder/keychain is real nice, it's a really great promo. The guitar rest actually could be quite useful thinking about it, pop it in the bag and great for outside the home if you are at a friends etc. 

I wonder if anyone here will win the guitar?


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Well, no luck for me...I had 7 packs of strings to try and nary a winner...oh well...
-Mikey


----------



## aftermidnight (Oct 11, 2009)

lchender said:


> Hi Everyone, Thought I'd let you know about a cool promotion D'addario is currently running online .....



For my acoustics, longtime D'Addario user here ........ I try other brands every once in a while but always seem to come back to the D'Addarios.

Won a string cleaner (which I never knew existed) ...... and a set of strings ...... came in about 4 days.

Thanks for posting re the promotion.


----------



## BEMUSofNrthAmra (Jun 9, 2012)

just got 10 packs in the mail, came here to find out the promotion ended.  frig.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I did about 20 guitars at the school and got 2 boxes of stuff. 5 or so packs of strings, a neck rest, a tuner, a winder, 2 key chain pick holders, 2 locking straps. I may have missed a couple things there, but the stuff I do not use went to the school. I kept the wee little tuner (it is really neat) and gave them my "solutions" brand clip on one as it is what they have at the school already (now they have 2). There were a bunch of stickers in there too that I passed on to them, kids love stickers. The teacher was just telling me last week she would like a couple of guitar straps, and voila! now they have them. Cool promo!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

good on you Jim. great use of the stuff!!


----------



## db62 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Won the "Electric Package" - strings, winder, tuner, chord, key chain and guitar rest. Thanks again!


----------

